# Sage DTP recipes?



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi all.

I've recently acquired a DTP and am loving it. I used to have a Silvia and have had a few years out of the espresso game. Just wondering about people's recipes and in out weights with the DTP? I've managed to find a nice balance with 17g in -> 41 out with Rave signature, but it's still not producing a shot that I would call anywhere near perfect.

I'd love to hear how other owners are getting on, and the recipes that you guys have found that are producing the best results!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What would you call it ... Is the shot bitter and thin ? Or sour/tangy and flat ?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Also how long does it take to pour the shot?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The recipe is determined by many factors, predominantly the bean. Peoples recipes with the DTP mean nothing if they don't use the same bean or grinder or water etc. etc.

You said 17g in 41g out, but what time was this in?


----------



## jakebyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Rave signature blend, 17 in, 41, out in 30 seconds. Mouthfeel is great, but there's still a lot of acidity in the shot. Very very tangy, and being a bean that doesn't promote a lot of fruity flavours, it's quite over powering.

I've tried up dosing between 16 to 18g, and it's never really made a discernible difference to the end shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you stuck to the same BR each time you change dose .

If find it easier to pick a dose and brew ratio and adjust grind to alter sweetness

Some reading here @jakebyrne

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-putting-it-all-together/


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

For me, that would be a bit too much in that time, grind a bit finer or tamp a bit harder, preferably grind and keep your tamp consistant... Good luck, its a great machine.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

What burnzy said.... Personally I'd be aiming for a 34g shot in around 30s maybe a little longer and do so primarily by grinding finer assuming you have a consistent tamp pressure you think is ok.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tangy sounds like under extracted, I'd maybe pull a little longer than shorter, see if the flavour becomes more balanced, then try and shorten the ratio by grinding finer.

Larger doses may make the problem worse.


----------

